# Record mako shark



## Bowfishin93 (Aug 25, 2014)

Check out this new world record mako shark that was taken with bowfishing equipment. Thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 25, 2014)

Dang - looks like a greatt white.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Aug 26, 2014)

That sucker looks mean!


----------



## zack22 (Oct 11, 2014)

Awesome shark


----------



## Resica (Oct 11, 2014)

Good eats.


----------

